# Chinese mobiles ??



## esumitkumar (Oct 15, 2007)

Guys 

In the train , I met a man. He was showing a chinese mobile he purchased fin 5500 Rs  only..the phone had a big screen , it was with stylus    and 16 M colors, 4 speakers were on it and sound was damn gud .......

can somebody tell more specifications about these chinese mobiles like name , features etc ? are these smuggled or what ?

TIA
Sumit


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 15, 2007)

ask arunks 
he has a thread for selling such phones


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks lucky..arun already PMed me


----------



## cooldudie3 (Oct 17, 2007)

what is the mobile's name and why didn't u ask that man? Give some specs plz


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 17, 2007)

> what is the mobile's name and why didn't u ask that man?


yar woh gujjar tha bharatpur (rajasthan) ka ..us se kya poochta   

i got some info from arunks 

mobile's name is CECT v400 and more details at aruns thread ...

one more thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66407


----------



## A@$h!$H (Nov 4, 2007)

Guyz Dont go for these phones ,... unless u kno da shopkeeper , coz he wudn't entertain u if u come back with a broken down cell. My friend had brought a nokia n 73 me china made fake with much more features than the original piece for 6-7 k , but later repented...


----------



## almighty (Nov 4, 2007)

another thread already there
esumit yaar u r not new ...why dont u search 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66407


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 4, 2007)

Guys i went yesterday to bajaj complex of bangalore and saw the china mobile. The shop keeper is my friend. I asked him about gurentee and he said if i take it now and while going home if it gets damaged then throw it beside the road it self. Funny. I saw the tv quality and its superb. Doordarshan was coming clear.

And he told if i take it near tv all channels will come. It had superb and too loud sound. I saw one exactly similar to n95 but with out key pad. Now he told a bad thing about it. Its that the mobiles always shows full battery but wont give much backup. I will post some pic today evening. Will show u all the n95 and the tv one.

And one thing more, all there mobs were having 2 sim support and has price within 7k.. U can offcourse burgain to make it more less


----------



## Hustlerr (Nov 4, 2007)

Haha just searching about this Cect v400 on google. 
And i just putted "cect v400 - specifications"
And look the 3rd link, LOL 
Just check out urself


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 5, 2007)

here are some of the pics..
This is the Chinese n95
*img230.imageshack.us/img230/3266/03112007168vl1.jpg

And this is the one with all crazy features... 4 speakers,1 cam, tv... etc.. u name it u get it..
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/4361/03112007169wa4.jpg


----------



## azzu (Nov 5, 2007)

my Relative's hav similar mobiles 
mostly they hav diff names 
like i hav seen,, ztc 6688,,ret5567 etc...
but yaar sound tooo loud


----------



## gdatuk (Nov 5, 2007)

better post thumbnails yaar...


----------

